# Bezirksversammlung LFV-BW, Nordbaden



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

* Bezirksversammlung LFV-BW, Nordbaden​*
Bezirksversammlung Nordbaden -  auch das war Anglerboard und ich Thema..

Bin gerade am verifizieren, daher alles noch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, konnte mich wg. DAFV (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321802) noch nicht so drum kümmern.

Aber LFV-BW- Vize Schröder soll bei der Sitzung auf offener Bühne gesagt haben, er würde über das Anglerboard schneller und glaubwürdiger informiert werden, als von seinem Verband...

Auch Präsident von Eyb und sein Verhalten im Landtag, beim Thema Kormoran, Nachtangeln etc. wurde thematisiert und kritisiert.

Von seiten Verbandsvertretern soll es geheissen haben, dass man mit dem Präsi von Eyb auch nicht glücklich sei...
"Es wäre wie in einer Ehe, da merkt mans auch erst nach der Heirat..." soll ein Zitat von Verbandsfunktionären gewesen sein.

Bezüglich Beitragserhöhung würde der Verband (auf Nachfrage) davon  ausgehen, dass die gekündigten Vereine (über 10% Mitgliederverlust) eh alle da bleiben würde und man daher auch den Wiedereintritt in den DAFV zahlen könne - die Kündigungen hätte man wohl noch nicht eingerechnet..

Sobald verifiziert und nähere Infos dazu, hier natürlich wie immer mehr dazu und dann auch Kommentar....

*Aktualisierung 16.11. 2016*

*Nachfolgend, aus mir zugesandten Berichten und Telefonaten:*

Am 12.11.2016 fanden ja wie beschrieben die mit Spannung erwarteten Bezirkstage statt. 
Dass dies für die Verbandler keine angenehme Beschäftigung werden würde, stand schon vorher fest, angesichts der vielen Kritik und der Kündigungen.

Schon zur Begrüßung liess Vize- Schröder verlauten, dass die Verbandler  alles ehrenamtlich ausüben und die teure Freizeit mit Arbeit füllen. 

„Wem die Ergebnisse nicht passen kann dies gern selbst übernehmen. Man hoffe auf einen Bezirkstag der im normalen Ton und nicht unter der Gürtellinie verlaufen wird. Man sei sich durchaus bewusst dass in der Vergangenheit Fehler passiert seien und nicht alles optimal lief." so wird er zitiert.

Von ca. 150 Vereinen aus dem Einzugsgebiet waren laut unseren Infos grade mal 20% anwesend. 
Eine Zahl die zu belegen scheint, wie hoch das Vertrauen in den Verband noch ist. 
Nach den letzten Ereignissen könnten viele zu der Einschätzung gekommen sein, dass das alles nichts mehr bringt. Selbst das größte (Noch)Mitglied, der Anglerverein Karlsruhe, hat durch Abwesenheit überzeugt.

Lediglich der zurückgetretene Ex-Vize Schönwitz vom AVK war anwesend, dies aber in Funktion des Kreisvorsitzender Karlsruhe.
Der habe sich in seiner Rede auch gleich beklagt, dass er durch den AVK Austritt nun quasi arbeitslos wird.
Dass es für seinen Rücktritt durchaus gute Gründe gab, darüber hat er aber nach unserer Kenntnis nicht gesprochen.

Die obligatorischen Reden von den verschiedenen Kreisvorsitzenden waren, so wird uns berichtet, allesamt maximal Fünfzeiler und so hülle auch ich mich in dezentem Schweigen und verkneife mir jeden Kommentar dazu.

So nahm nach diesen Angaben, die Veranstaltung ihren gewohnten Lauf, der teilweise von Selbsthuldigungen und immer wieder vom Thema Anglerboard und seiner Berichterstattung handelte.
;-))

Es wurde aber dann scheinbar doch noch richtig "lustig", als das Thema Nachtangelverbot zur Debatte stand. 

Schröder appellierte angeblich immer wieder an Eyb, er habe den besten Draht um auf der politischen Schiene Einfluss zu nehmen. 

Aufgrund der bereits ausgetretenen Vereine sei der Verband nun dringend gezwungen endlich die erforderlichen Schritte einzuleiten.

Der Verband benötige schnellstens erste Vollzugs- und Erfolgsmeldungen.

 Schröder bestätige auch dass er von der kleinen Anfrage der FDP, datiert vom 04.10.2016 keine Kenntnis besessen habe und er wie so oft durchs Anglerboard informiert wurde. 

Da Präsi Eyb die Anfrage bekannt sein musste, da er ja mit seiner Fraktion darüber entscheidet und die dann ebenfalls informiert sein müssende  Geschäftsführer Schramm und Sosat ebenfalls ihre Informationen für sich behielten, darf die Frage erlaubt sein was für ein Spiel hier gespielt wird?

Berichtet wurde dazu jedenfalls NICHTS auf den Seiten des LFV-BW oder in dessen Gremien, was die Mitglieder oder Bürger informiert hätte.

Bei uns wars zu lesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur auch hier nochmal zum belegen, wie gut Anglerverarschung funktioniert hat, wenn ein Politiker (hier sogar von einer Regierungsfraktion) zum Präsidenten eines als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverbandes wie des Landesfischereiverbandes B-W gemacht wird:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321660
> 
> Die Antwort auf kleine Anfrage ist ja schon seit Anfang Oktober raus...
> ...



Angeblich scheint Eyb mehr durch Abwesenheit als durch erfolgreiche Verbandsarbeit zu glänzen, so wurde kritisiert, auch von den Verbandlern selber.

Auf kritische Nachfragen und der Feststellung, dass von Eyb doch der Wunschkandidat des LFV-BW gewesen sei, sei folgender Satz gefallen: 
„Stellt euch vor man lebt mit jemandem zusammen und am Anfang meint man..... aber man muss dem Mann eine Chance geben, doch dazu sollte er auch anwesend sein“. 

Unmissverständlich habe man ihm in der Vergangenheit mehrfach nahe gelegt, in der Angelegenheit tätig zu werden. 

Einige Verbandler sollen mittlerweile sogar schon Verständnis für einen Austritt auch ihrer Vereine aus dem LFV-BW gezeigt haben, sollte sich die Stagnation nicht endlich lösen.

Schröder setzt seine Hoffnung in den anstehenden „parlamentarischen Abend“ der in Kürze stattfinden wird. 
Dort wird man sich dem Thema Nachtangelverbot annehmen - obs tatsächlich so kommt???? 
Da habe man die Gelegenheit die Landtagsabgeordnete von einer Aufhebung zu überzeugen. 
Ebenfalls soll das Jugendfischereirecht und die Kormoranproblemtatik und nicht zuletzt das Aalfangverbot zur Debatte stehen.

Wie die bisher getätigte Überzeugungsarbeiten in Erfolge umgemünzt wurden, brauchen wir nicht weiter erwähnen. 
Sollten von Eyb und seine Kollegen die selbe Linie wählen wie zuvor, wovon man ausgehen könne, dann stehe das Ergebnis doch eigentlich bereits fest. 

Anders ausgedrückt, versagt man erneut beim Nachtangelverbot und nutzt Eyb seinen Einfluss nicht, wird er wohl künftig selbst für diesen Verband kaum mehr tragbar sein. 

Selbst in den eigenen Reihen wird es nun ja scheinbar langsam eng, so hatte man den Eindruck.

Jetzt hat der Verband die letzte Gelegenheit das Ruder ein klein wenig zu bewegen, auch wenn der Glaube daran verschwindend gering ist, wie man sowohl an den Kommentaren vor Ort (Flur- und Zigarettengespräche) wie auch an der mehr als mangelhaften Teilnahme sehen konnte.

Ein weiteres Thema waren die Beiträge, die mit €11 pro Aktiver festgelegt wurden ("festegelgt, abgestimmt, bestimmt?? da muss ich noch mal nachhaken). 

Die Jugendliche sollen zukünftig € 5,50 berappen. 

Schnell ist festzustellen dass man ein Friedensangebot unterbreiten möchte um weitere Austritte zu verhindern, geplant waren meines Wissens nämlich mal 13 Euro. 

Wie man zukünftig mit dem Geld haushalten möchte erscheint doch sehr fragwürdig. Nach unseren Recherchen reicht das bisherige Budget nicht mal annähernd für den hohen Kostenapparat (Gehälter, GF etc.), und da nun auch noch der DAFV zu finanzieren ist, leert sich die Kasse umso schneller. 

Bei Gesprächen von mir mit dem GF Sosat und dem damaligen Präsident Oberacker beim angelpolitischen Tag in Linkenheim bestätigten die mir beide, dass das Geld für den DAFV eigentlich nicht da sei.

Ob und wo sie das nun "gefunden haben", kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Je nachdem, wie viele da noch kündigen beim LFV-BW gehts da ja um richtig Kohle...

Erst 2017 wird man laut Herrn Delor erkennen, ob man künftig ans Sparbuch muss, alles andere sei Spekulation und kann daher keine weiteren Angaben machen. 

Da alle Kündigungen erst 2018 wirksam werden, werden diese auch erst dann mit in die Finanzplanung genommen. 
Laut Delor sei die letzte Messe betreffend der Austritte noch nicht gelesen und somit weitere Aussagen nicht zu tätigen.

Eine Haltung die mich fassungslos macht, die Vereine treten aus, doch man sieht keinen Grund das tatsächlich ernst zu nehmen. 
In welcher Sphäre schweben diese Herren???


 Beim Thema Kormoran gabs dann bedröppelte und besorgte Gesichter. 

Von den Teilnehmern kam dann auch noch die Frage, wie man den Vereinen mit Abschussgenehmigungen sowie Lehrgängen betreffend des „kleinen Jagdscheins“, die der Verband in der Vergangenheit schon angeboten hat, behilflich sein wird. 

So ein„heißes Eisen“ möchte man aber lieber nicht anfassen. 
Zu den angesprochenen Lehrgängen konnten oder wollten die Funktionäre keine Auskünfte erteilen. 

Laut unseren Informationen waren die Veranstalter erleichtert, als sie die Sitzung endlich beenden konnten. 
Es hätte ja noch einiges diskutiert werden können, wie z.B. der offene Brief an den DAFV, oder das Küchenfenster, welches kurz angerissen wurde. 

Da aber mit klaren Aussagen nicht zu punkten ist, lässt man Unangenehmes traditionell einfach unter den Tisch fallen. 

Das Fazit unserer Informanten unter den Teilnehmern war schnell gezogen:
Der LFV-BW biegt nun endgültig auf die Zielgerade des Elends!

Die Aussagen von Vize Schröder können zwar durchaus als authentisch betrachtet werden, wirken dennoch extrem hilflos. 

Wie er ja schon selbst erkennen musste, ist er vom Präsidium und der Geschäftsführung ziemlich im Regen stehen gelassen. 
Ob dies auch auf den Bezirksvorsitzenden Delor zutrifft lässt sich nur schwer sagen, der überzeugt doch eher durch totale Inkompetenz.

Der LFVBW scheint ein sehr unorganisierter und gespaltener Scherbenhaufen geworden zu sein. 

Der fehlende Informationsfluss, die steigende Kritik in den eigenen Reihen und nicht zuletzt das anwachsen von Informanten aus den innersten Zirkeln spricht wohl Bände.

Ob die Tage dieses in meinen Augen so unglaublich schlechten und im Kern anglerfeindlichen Verbandes nun endlich gezählt sind oder wie viel Schaden die noch anrichten werden für Angler und das Angeln, das wird man leider erst sehen, wenns wohl wieder zu spät sein wird...


Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Infos zum LFV-BW und der (Angel)Politik in BW:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321468
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321259
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316835
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317995
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319741
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308169
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317386
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321438


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Bezirksversammlung LFV-BW, Nordbaden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Beitragserhöhung würde der Verband (auf Nachfrage) davon  ausgehen, dass die gekündigten Vereine (über 10% Mitgliederverlust) eh alle da bleiben würde und man daher auch den Wiedereintritt in den DAFV zahlen könne


Das trieft nur so vor Hochmut & Geringschätzung der Mitglieder!

Es gibt ja so einige nicht gerade Angler- & Mitglieder-freundliche LVs,
aber BaWü schlägt mit seinem Gebahren wirklich alle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Bezirksversammlung LFV-BW, Nordbaden*

Nochmal:
erst am verifizieren, aber absolut glaubwürdige Quelle...

Die Aussage Vizepräsi zum Anglerboard geht mir natürlich runter wie Öl, das geb ich zu..


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Bezirksversammlung LFV-BW, Nordbaden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber LFV-BW- Vize Schröder soll bei der Sitzung auf offener Bühne gesagt haben, er würde über das Anglerboard schneller und glaubwürdiger informiert werden, als von seinem Verband...



Sofern das zutrifft, hört sich das für mich wie ein Vertrauensentzug an... Normalerweise ergibt sich daraus m. E. nur eine einzige Konsequenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Bezirksversammlung LFV-BW, Nordbaden*

Verbandler und Konsequenzen ziehen?
Dann gäbs ja keine mehr...
Falscher, irrealer  Ansatz.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Bezirksversammlung LFV-BW, Nordbaden*

Ich weiss übrigens NICHT, ob die Verbandler gemerkt haben, dass die Karlsruher (immerhin bei weitem größter Nordbadener Verein mit knapp 6.000 Mitgliedern) gar nicht anwesend waren, weil die mit dem Verband schon abgeschlossen haben..

Weil die meinten, die, welche gekündigt haben, könnten ja noch zurück kommen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Bezirksversammlung LFV-BW, Nordbaden*

Ich hab nun wie angekündigt, nun mehr Infos bekommen.

Ich füge das auch oben ein.

*Nachfolgend aus mir zugesandten Berichten und Telefonaten:*

Am 12.11.2016 fanden ja wie beschrieben die mit Spannung erwarteten Bezirkstage statt. 
Dass dies für die Verbandler keine angenehme Beschäftigung werden würde, stand schon vorher fest, angesichts der vielen Kritik und der Kündigungen.

Schon zur Begrüßung liess Vize- Schröder verlauten, dass die Verbandler  alles ehrenamtlich ausüben und die teure Freizeit mit Arbeit füllen. 

„Wem die Ergebnisse nicht passen kann dies gern selbst übernehmen. Man hoffe auf einen Bezirkstag der im normalen Ton und nicht unter der Gürtellinie verlaufen wird. Man sei sich durchaus bewusst dass in der Vergangenheit Fehler passiert seien und nicht alles optimal lief." so wird er zitiert.

Von ca. 150 Vereinen aus dem Einzugsgebiet waren laut unseren Infos grade mal 20% anwesend. 
Eine Zahl die zu belegen scheint, wie hoch das Vertrauen in den Verband noch ist. 
Nach den letzten Ereignissen könnten viele zu der Einschätzung gekommen sein, dass das alles nichts mehr bringt. Selbst das größte (Noch)Mitglied, der Anglerverein Karlsruhe, hat durch Abwesenheit überzeugt.

Lediglich der zurückgetretene Ex-Vize Schönwitz vom AVK war anwesend, dies aber in Funktion des Kreisvorsitzender Karlsruhe.
Der habe sich in seiner Rede auch gleich beklagt, dass er durch den AVK Austritt nun quasi arbeitslos wird.
Dass es für seinen Rücktritt durchaus gute Gründe gab, darüber hat er aber nach unserer Kenntnis nicht gesprochen.

Die obligatorischen Reden von den verschiedenen Kreisvorsitzenden waren, so wird uns berichtet, allesamt maximal Fünfzeiler und so hülle auch ich mich in dezentem Schweigen und verkneife mir jeden Kommentar dazu.

So nahm nach diesen Angaben, die Veranstaltung ihren gewohnten Lauf, der teilweise von Selbsthuldigungen und immer wieder vom Thema Anglerboard und seiner Berichterstattung handelte.
;-))

Es wurde aber dann scheinbar doch noch richtig "lustig", als das Thema Nachtangelverbot zur Debatte stand. 

Schröder appellierte angeblich immer wieder an Eyb, er habe den besten Draht um auf der politischen Schiene Einfluss zu nehmen. 

Aufgrund der bereits ausgetretenen Vereine sei der Verband nun dringend gezwungen endlich die erforderlichen Schritte einzuleiten.

Der Verband benötige schnellstens erste Vollzugs- und Erfolgsmeldungen.

 Schröder bestätige auch dass er von der kleinen Anfrage der FDP, datiert vom 04.10.2016 keine Kenntnis besessen habe und er wie so oft durchs Anglerboard informiert wurde. 

Da Präsi Eyb die Anfrage bekannt sein musste, da er ja mit seiner Fraktion darüber entscheidet und die dann ebenfalls informiert sein müssende  Geschäftsführer Schramm und Sosat ebenfalls ihre Informationen für sich behielten, darf die Frage erlaubt sein was für ein Spiel hier gespielt wird?

Berichtet wurde dazu jedenfalls NICHTS auf den Seiten des LFV-BW oder in dessen Gremien, was die Mitglieder oder Bürger informiert hätte.

Bei uns wars zu lesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur auch hier nochmal zum belegen, wie gut Anglerverarschung funktioniert hat, wenn ein Politiker (hier sogar von einer Regierungsfraktion) zum Präsidenten eines als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverbandes wie des Landesfischereiverbandes B-W gemacht wird:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321660
> 
> Die Antwort auf kleine Anfrage ist ja schon seit Anfang Oktober raus...
> ...



Angeblich scheint Eyb mehr durch Abwesenheit als durch erfolgreiche Verbandsarbeit zu glänzen, so wurde kritisiert, auch von den Verbandlern selber.

Auf kritische Nachfragen und der Feststellung, dass von Eyb doch der Wunschkandidat des LFV-BW gewesen sei, sei folgender Satz gefallen: 
„Stellt euch vor man lebt mit jemandem zusammen und am Anfang meint man..... aber man muss dem Mann eine Chance geben, doch dazu sollte er auch anwesend sein“. 

Unmissverständlich habe man ihm in der Vergangenheit mehrfach nahe gelegt, in der Angelegenheit tätig zu werden. 

Einige Verbandler sollen mittlerweile sogar schon Verständnis für einen Austritt auch ihrer Vereine aus dem LFV-BW gezeigt haben, sollte sich die Stagnation nicht endlich lösen.

Schröder setzt seine Hoffnung in den anstehenden „parlamentarischen Abend“ der in Kürze stattfinden wird. 
Dort wird man sich dem Thema Nachtangelverbot annehmen - obs tatsächlich so kommt???? 
Da habe man die Gelegenheit die Landtagsabgeordnete von einer Aufhebung zu überzeugen. 
Ebenfalls soll das Jugendfischereirecht und die Kormoranproblemtatik und nicht zuletzt das Aalfangverbot zur Debatte stehen.

Wie die bisher getätigte Überzeugungsarbeiten in Erfolge umgemünzt wurden, brauchen wir nicht weiter erwähnen. 
Sollten von Eyb und seine Kollegen die selbe Linie wählen wie zuvor, wovon man ausgehen könne, dann stehe das Ergebnis doch eigentlich bereits fest. 

Anders ausgedrückt, versagt man erneut beim Nachtangelverbot und nutzt Eyb seinen Einfluss nicht, wird er wohl künftig selbst für diesen Verband kaum mehr tragbar sein. 

Selbst in den eigenen Reihen wird es nun ja scheinbar langsam eng, so hatte man den Eindruck.

Jetzt hat der Verband die letzte Gelegenheit das Ruder ein klein wenig zu bewegen, auch wenn der Glaube daran verschwindend gering ist, wie man sowohl an den Kommentaren vor Ort (Flur- und Zigarettengespräche) wie auch an der mehr als mangelhaften Teilnahme sehen konnte.

Ein weiteres Thema waren die Beiträge, die mit €11 pro Aktiver festgelegt wurden ("festegelgt, abgestimmt, bestimmt?? da muss ich noch mal nachhaken). 

Die Jugendliche sollen zukünftig € 5,50 berappen. 

Schnell ist festzustellen dass man ein Friedensangebot unterbreiten möchte um weitere Austritte zu verhindern, geplant waren meines Wissens nämlich mal 13 Euro. 

Wie man zukünftig mit dem Geld haushalten möchte erscheint doch sehr fragwürdig. Nach unseren Recherchen reicht das bisherige Budget nicht mal annähernd für den hohen Kostenapparat (Gehälter, GF etc.), und da nun auch noch der DAFV zu finanzieren ist, leert sich die Kasse umso schneller. 

Bei Gesprächen von mir mit dem GF Sosat und dem damaligen Präsident Oberacker beim angelpolitischen Tag in Linkenheim bestätigten die mir beide, dass das Geld für den DAFV eigentlich nicht da sei.

Ob und wo sie das nun "gefunden haben", kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Je nachdem, wie viele da noch kündigen beim LFV-BW gehts da ja um richtig Kohle...

Erst 2017 wird man laut Herrn Delor erkennen, ob man künftig ans Sparbuch muss, alles andere sei Spekulation und kann daher keine weiteren Angaben machen. 

Da alle Kündigungen erst 2018 wirksam werden, werden diese auch erst dann mit in die Finanzplanung genommen. 
Laut Delor sei die letzte Messe betreffend der Austritte noch nicht gelesen und somit weitere Aussagen nicht zu tätigen.

Eine Haltung die mich fassungslos macht, die Vereine treten aus, doch man sieht keinen Grund das tatsächlich ernst zu nehmen. 
In welcher Sphäre schweben diese Herren???


 Beim Thema Kormoran gabs dann bedröppelte und besorgte Gesichter. 

Von den Teilnehmern kam dann auch noch die Frage, wie man den Vereinen mit Abschussgenehmigungen sowie Lehrgängen betreffend des „kleinen Jagdscheins“, die der Verband in der Vergangenheit schon angeboten hat, behilflich sein wird. 

So ein„heißes Eisen“ möchte man aber lieber nicht anfassen. 
Zu den angesprochenen Lehrgängen konnten oder wollten die Funktionäre keine Auskünfte erteilen. 

Laut unseren Informationen waren die Veranstalter erleichtert, als sie die Sitzung endlich beenden konnten. 
Es hätte ja noch einiges diskutiert werden können, wie z.B. der offene Brief an den DAFV, oder das Küchenfenster, welches kurz angerissen wurde. 

Da aber mit klaren Aussagen nicht zu punkten ist, lässt man Unangenehmes traditionell einfach unter den Tisch fallen. 

Das Fazit unserer Informanten unter den Teilnehmern war schnell gezogen:
Der LFV-BW biegt nun endgültig auf die Zielgerade des Elends!

Die Aussagen von Vize Schröder können zwar durchaus als authentisch betrachtet werden, wirken dennoch extrem hilflos. 

Wie er ja schon selbst erkennen musste, ist er vom Präsidium und der Geschäftsführung ziemlich im Regen stehen gelassen. 
Ob dies auch auf den Bezirksvorsitzenden Delor zutrifft lässt sich nur schwer sagen, der überzeugt doch eher durch totale Inkompetenz.

Der LFVBW scheint ein sehr unorganisierter und gespaltener Scherbenhaufen geworden zu sein. 

Der fehlende Informationsfluss, die steigende Kritik in den eigenen Reihen und nicht zuletzt das anwachsen von Informanten aus den innersten Zirkeln spricht wohl Bände.

Ob die Tage dieses in meinen Augen so unglaublich schlechten und im Kern anglerfeindlichen Verbandes nun endlich gezählt sind oder wie viel Schaden die noch anrichten werden für Angler und das Angeln, das wird man leider erst sehen, wenns wohl wieder zu spät sein wird...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Bezirksversammlung LFV-BW, Nordbaden*

Ich habe herzhaft gelacht!
Was für eine armselige Loser-Truppe.
Genauso sieht es aus, wenn ein Verband sich langsam aber sicher zerlegt, ein wunderschönes Beispiel.

Meine "Highlights":


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> „Wem die Ergebnisse nicht passen kann dies gern selbst übernehmen..." so wird er zitiert.
> Das ist eine "Entschuldigung" für Versagen, die eine reine Unverschämtheit ist!
> 
> der zurückgetretene Ex-Vize Schönwitz vom AVK ...
> ...



Herrlich! :m


Eines muss ich aber doch kritisieren:
In einem Bundesland, in dem nahezu alle über das Nachtangelverbot jammern, kommen grad mal 20% der angebundenen Vereine zu solchen Veranstaltungen.

"Weils nix bringt", schon klar.
Abwesenheit bedeutet aber auch, dass die den Versager-Verband einfach so weitermachen lassen.

Jeder betroffene Angler in dieser Bezirksregion sollte seinem Vorstand kräftig auf die Füsse treten, wenn die zu den gehören, die sich so für ihre Mitglieder engagieren.


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. November 2016)

*AW: Bezirksversammlung LFV-BW, Nordbaden*

Hallo,
ich habe gedacht, ich lese den Bericht der Bezirksversammlung Nordwürttemberg. Könnte nahezu identisch sein. Mit einer Abweichung. Ein Kassenprüfer hat die Finanzen angesprochen und bemängelt,dass betriebswirtschaftliches Verhalten bei den Angelreisen fehlt, da dies ein heftiges Zuschussgeschäft ist.
Der Bezirksvorstand Kehle verkündete mit Stolz, dass für das wichtigste Projekt Lachszucht ein neuer Mitarbeiter eingestellt wurde.
Ein Verein hat nach den Fischereischeinschulungen gefragt ob die weiter beim Verband bleiben. Kehle hat dies so im Prinzip bestätigt. (Ich habe da anderes gehört).


----------

